# Fictional railroads



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Now I've tried to talk about fictional railroads for some time and.......... I'm doing it again.


I own 5 of my own and own 1 of my friends


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

here is one my friend gave me


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

How about jurassic park?









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is that the locomotive with the traction difficulties?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Is that the locomotive with the traction difficulties?


Yup. I have 4 of them (this is the only one painted so far. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I just have the one fictional railroad.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

My love of this was partially inspired by a truly great fictional pike, The G and D.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I model a real railroad (New Haven's CT River Valley line), but in a fictionalized manner / setting.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

The layout I'm building is a fictional area of the Ohio River somewhere between Weirton, West Virginia and Marietta, Ohio.

Just starting to lay cork along the river valley today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I am modeling a totally fictional RR!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

My previous layout…. Not the railroad company, but the name of the layout was “The Michigan & Elsewhere.” 
I share this info only because it’s about as versatile & welcoming as possible for explaining the whimsical purchases we sometimes make.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I do plan to paint/model units to my fictional rr when I get some running ho scale.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I model the Area 51 of the East set in an alternate present. 
A light industrial spur off the South Branch Valley Railroad in the West Virginia panhandle.
I have complete respect for prototypical modeling, so I don't just "do anything", my models must fit neatly into the deeply layered storyline.
And details, I do try to watch out for those, like the trucks I want to current standards, wheels sized pretty close, etc.
Yes, in the end, fictional railroading does afford some leeway of course.
But if you have it in your imagination, why not let it roll?
Just do good track design and good track work, make depth & screens in your scenery, and have at it.









Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't know why but I just love b units.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

To me it seems like the traditional railroads have all been done already, but they do make a great starting point for letting your creativity fly. I use the D&RGW as inspiration to build from, but when I want to do something different I like to slide into the "what-if" territory. For example I have steel 2-bay hoppers that I've redesigned with a low center and side-mounted crank wheels to dump the loads. This is based on an actual car that had a very short run in the East, but the design works with the Tyco unloading hoppers that I loved as a kid.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Shdwdrgn said:


> but they do make a great starting point for letting your creativity fly.


Agreed. I modeled PRR growing up, but wanted something with a smaller roster so that I could model each & every unit. I very nearly settled on CMGN, but decided I also wanted a bit of flexibility. The Oil Valley Ry is essentially CMGN with different colors, in a PA setting, and freedom to choose my roster.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm starting to redo my roster for ICR so here is link if you want








My fictional roster (ICR)


My fictional roster




docs.google.com


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

My rr's heritage units


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

my slug set's


----------

